# All 18 eggs immature



## fingers crossed33 (May 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,


I just wondered if anyone had experienced the same. I couldn't believe it when I got 18 eggs on my first attempt, was so over the moon, then the next day devestated to be told that all of them were immature   . Never even entered my head that anything like this could ever happen. I've got to wait until Dec for a follow up appointment so am now left wondering what could have gone wrong and if I'll ever be able to produce mature eggs or if we'll have to think about Egg Donation. 


Sorry for all the questions, my head is buzzing at the moment. It was my first cycle (nhs funded) short protocol using buserline and menopur.


Any advise would be great.


Sarah x


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Sarah
Sorry to hear you've had such a disappointment     .
Unfortunately a large number of eggs is not necessarily a good thing - I think the optimum number is around 12 ish as then the quality is not compromised. I think you need to go armed with lots of questions to your follow up - there are some suggested questions on the IVF and ICSI general chit chat threads I think.
In essence, I think your clinic needs to take responsibility for letting you go to EC when perhaps you weren't ready - what size were your follies just before EC, why wasn't EC delayed, did your clinic tailor your cycle for the optimum outcome? Which clinic are you at? If you aren't happy with the answers you get or the plan they suggest for your next attempt - ie if they don't seem to be suggesting anything different which could avoid it happening again - then you may need to think about changing clinics.
I've just seen that you've got to wait til Dec for follow-up - OMG, what a long wait! If you have any option of going private, I would look into a good private clinic and get another opinion. Look at the HFEA website to check out success rates of different clinics. 

Really don't think that you can't produce mature eggs and you definitely don't need to be thinking about egg donation.
lots of luck with everything
xxx


----------



## fingers crossed33 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I'm with Leighton Hospital in Cheshire. I've just had a look at the questions and will definitely be asking some of them. We have 1 more attempt on nhs, but I'm now feeling really negative and DH is on about paying privately so that we get a better service. If we went to a new clinic would they send for our notes, or do we just explain what happened? 

x x


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

You can ask for a copy of your notes, every NHS patient is entitled to do so - you may have to pay a small photocopying fee (eg £20). You might want to consider a private go before your next NHS one (depending on when that would be - is the Dec f/up appt with a view to trying again on the NHS straight away, or would there be a wait of several months after that).
Don't give up, I am sure you will have a really good chance of success if your cycle is managed well   
xxx


----------



## fingers crossed33 (May 28, 2009)

Thank you thats really good to know. I will ask them for a copy of my notes. I think that my follow up appointment is literally just to discuss where they think it all went wrong and what can be done differently next time. And then I will probably have to wait a few months before starting again. I think once I have got some answers I will look at at private cycle. I just don't trust that hospital. Don't get me wrong the nurses are lovely, but it's just the way the nhs  works that gets me down. I think the least they should do is test bloods first for egg quality and quantity, instead of doing a blind cycle first, letting you fail and then doing the blood tests. It makes no sense.

Anyway I might be getting my follow up appointment through sooner now. I have phoned the nurse today and told her how upset I am with that date and she is going to look into it for me and see if she can help speed it up. Here's hoping she can!! 

x x x


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

I totally understand how you feel and unfortunately I think you are right about some of the NHS clinics. Did they not do any bloods before this cycle then - FSH, AMH, oestradiol, LH? If they didn't then that is ridiculous. 
Good on you for pushing for an earlier follow up appt - once you've had that you can make your next plan. Maybe start researching private clinics to find a good one for when you are ready - unfortunately they can vary a lot in quality too, but you have more control over where you go because you will be paying.
Check out some of the clinic threads on here after looking at the HFEA website - that way you can get some feedback from girls who are already being treated at different clinics.
xxx


----------

